# Empatia



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Durante questi incontri collettivi ospedalieri, è emerso quello che è il valore terapeutico dell'empatia.
Rarissima da incontrarsi nella vita quotidiana, è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino.
No, non è il compatimento ("Poverina, mi dispiace per lei"), non è il consiglio non richiesto ("Dovresti fare così e cosà"), non è la critica ("Hai sbagliato, se ti fossi comportato così non sarebbe successo"), non è l'esclusione ("Ma perché certe cose capitano solo a te? A me va sempre bene.). Non è l'educazione, o la parte di chi ti vuole cambiare.
E' forse ciò che rende un amico speciale, più degli altri, colui che sa comprenderti e capirti. 
E una relazione degna di essere vissuta fino in fondo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Aprile 2021)

Con me sfondi una porta aperta.....
ho fatto litigate pazzesche a volte con chi secondo me ne era privo...
E' una caratteristica che purtroppo non tutti hanno...cè chi è arido dentro...non ci si può fare nulla...
io ho avuto accanto delle persone fantastiche che hanno saputo capirmi nei mie periodi più buii e posso affermare di averne anche dimostrata al momento giusto anche con persone con cui non ero particolarmente legata....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta.....
> *ho fatto litigate pazzesche a volte con chi secondo me ne era privo...*
> E' una caratteristica che purtroppo non tutti hanno...cè chi è arido dentro...non ci si può fare nulla...
> io ho avuto accanto delle persone fantastiche che hanno saputo capirmi nei mie periodi più buii e posso affermare di averne anche dimostrata al momento giusto anche con persone con cui non ero particolarmente legata....


Sei stata poco empatica


----------



## Lara3 (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Durante questi incontri collettivi ospedalieri, è emerso quello che è il valore terapeutico dell'empatia.
> Rarissima da incontrarsi nella vita quotidiana, è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino.
> No, non è il compatimento ("Poverina, mi dispiace per lei"), non è il consiglio non richiesto ("Dovresti fare così e cosà"), non è la critica ("Hai sbagliato, se ti fossi comportato così non sarebbe successo"), non è l'esclusione ("Ma perché certe cose capitano solo a te? A me va sempre bene.). Non è l'educazione, o la parte di chi ti vuole cambiare.
> E' forse ciò che rende un amico speciale, più degli altri, colui che sa comprenderti e capirti.
> E una relazione degna di essere vissuta fino in fondo.


Empatia ... molto raro trovarla, abbondano cinismo e menefreghismo.


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2021)

Sono stata fin troppo empatica con chi non se lo meritava. Un po' di cinismo , a volte, salva la vita.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono stata fin troppo empatica con chi non se lo meritava. Un po' di cinismo , a volte, salva la vita.


C'è un cinismo post traumatico che serve come difesa per evitare altri dolori simili a quelli che ci hanno già colpiti.
Non è propriamente sano.


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un cinismo post traumatico che serve come difesa per evitare altri dolori simili a quelli che ci hanno già colpiti.
> Non è propriamente sano.


Il mio è sanissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Durante questi incontri collettivi ospedalieri, è emerso quello che è il valore terapeutico dell'empatia.
> Rarissima da incontrarsi nella vita quotidiana, è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino.
> No, non è il compatimento ("Poverina, mi dispiace per lei"), non è il consiglio non richiesto ("Dovresti fare così e cosà"), non è la critica ("Hai sbagliato, se ti fossi comportato così non sarebbe successo"), non è l'esclusione ("Ma perché certe cose capitano solo a te? A me va sempre bene.). Non è l'educazione, o la parte di chi ti vuole cambiare.
> E' forse ciò che rende un amico speciale, più degli altri, colui che sa comprenderti e capirti.
> E una relazione degna di essere vissuta fino in fondo.


Io penso che un amico speciale debba essere empatico e allo stesso tempo aiutarmi ad affrontare i momenti bui. 
Se l’empatia porta a pacche sulle spalle o a far pensare che tutto vada bene è dannosa
Un amico che non ti sprona, che non cerca di farti vedere le cose per come uno le vede da fuori anche a costo di discutere non è un amico . Io ringrazio per gli abbracci che ho ricevuto ma sono ben contenta di avere amici che non mi hanno mai lasciato nel mio brodo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio è sanissimo.


Anche il mio
Sono cresciuta


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io penso che un amico speciale debba essere empatico e allo stesso tempo aiutarmi ad affrontare i momenti bui.
> *Se l’empatia porta a pacche sulle spalle o a far pensare che tutto vada bene è dannosa*
> Un amico che non ti sprona, che non cerca di farti vedere le cose per come uno le vede da fuori anche a costo di discutere non è un amico . Io ringrazio per gli abbracci che ho ricevuto ma sono ben contenta di avere amici che non mi hanno mai lasciato nel mio brodo


Uhm... la condivisione delle emozioni, capire cosa prova l'altro e sa pere che questo accade da' una forza che.... altro che pacca sulla spalle.
Ti aiuta proprio, ti guarisce.
Esattamente come ti affligge chi sembra non comprenderti.
Come regola generale, ti butta giù chi non riesce a capire le emozioni che provi.
Quando cominci a spiegarle, hai già perso energie.
Questo vale anche in una relazione.
Quando si parlano lingue differenti a livello emozionale, si è già lontani anche se non ce ne si accorge.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio è sanissimo.


Io invece vorrei fare a meno del mio cinismo.
Tornare a bagnarmi tranquillamente di illusioni.


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei fare a meno del mio cinismo.
> Tornare a bagnarmi tranquillamente di illusioni.


Un sognatore non può essere cinico o viceversa?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... la condivisione delle emozioni, capire cosa prova l'altro e sa pere che questo accade da' una forza che.... altro che pacca sulla spalle.
> Ti aiuta proprio, ti guarisce.
> Esattamente come ti affligge chi sembra non comprenderti.
> Come regola generale, ti butta giù chi non riesce a capire le emozioni che provi.
> ...


Uno può capire le emozioni e allo stesso tempo aiutarti a stare meglio 
Ognuno di noi è diverso , a me aiuta avere qualcuno che mi da opinioni diverse dal mio sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei fare a meno del mio cinismo.
> Tornare a bagnarmi tranquillamente di illusioni.


Essere cinico non ti impedisce di sognare ma solo di aver chiaro che sono sogni 
Io sogno ad occhi aperti ma so quale è  la realtà


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... la condivisione delle emozioni, capire cosa prova l'altro e sa pere che questo accade da' una forza che.... altro che pacca sulla spalle.
> Ti aiuta proprio, ti guarisce.
> Esattamente come ti affligge chi sembra non comprenderti.
> Come regola generale, ti butta giù chi non riesce a capire le emozioni che provi.
> ...


Te ne avevo accennato una sera alla mia consapevolezza di vivere una solitudine esistenziale perché le mie emozioni e i miei pensieri e riflessioni non vengono accolti. 
Non è una cosa che mi faccia soffrire. Mi sono un po’ chiusa a partire dall’infanzia.
È normale che chi ascolta cerchi, proprio empaticamente, quello che risuona dentro di sé. 
Però a me è quasi sempre accaduto o che io parlassi di mele e mi rispondessero pere, oppure che mi venisse proposta una soluzione che presupponeva che il mio modo di vivere una situazione fosse stereotipato o sbagliato. 
Pazienza


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Un sognatore non può essere cinico o viceversa?


in genere il cinico è l'antitesi del sognatore.   il che non toglie che uno possa anche sognare cose che può realizzare e perseguirle.

io so che non passerò mai il napalm su Pisamerda, anche se sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare.  e questa è la parte del sognatore consapevole     e so che posso fare bene nel nuovo lavoro perchè ne sto avendo i riscontri.  e questa è la parte del sognatore pragmatico


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> in genere il cinico è l'antitesi del sognatore.   il che non toglie che uno possa anche sognare cose che può realizzare e perseguirle.
> 
> io so che non passerò mai il napalm su Pisamerda, anche se sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare.  e questa è la parte del sognatore consapevole     e so che posso fare bene nel nuovo lavoro perchè ne sto avendo i riscontri.  e questa è la parte del sognatore pragmatico


Hai letto "Dialogo tra un cinico e un sognatore"?


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai letto "Dialogo tra un cinico e un sognatore"?


no


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Durante questi incontri collettivi ospedalieri, è emerso quello che è il valore terapeutico dell'empatia.
> Rarissima da incontrarsi nella vita quotidiana, è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino.
> No, non è il compatimento ("Poverina, mi dispiace per lei"), non è il consiglio non richiesto ("Dovresti fare così e cosà"), non è la critica ("Hai sbagliato, se ti fossi comportato così non sarebbe successo"), non è l'esclusione ("Ma perché certe cose capitano solo a te? A me va sempre bene.). Non è l'educazione, o la parte di chi ti vuole cambiare.
> E' forse ciò che rende un amico speciale, più degli altri, colui che sa comprenderti e capirti.
> E una relazione degna di essere vissuta fino in fondo.


Non credo
Nel senso che non credo che empatia voglia dire esattamente "trovarsi nella stessa barca"

Quella per me è una percezione molto più superficiale, ingannevole anche

Per me l'empatia sta a un livello molto più profondo, che prescinde da una coincidenza di barche in cui ci si trova a essere


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo
> Nel senso che non credo che empatia voglia dire esattamente "trovarsi nella stessa barca"
> 
> Quella per me è una percezione molto più superficiale, ingannevole anche
> ...


Mi hai fatto leggere il post di Danny altre tre volte?
Dove ha parlato della stessa barca?
Empatia è riconoscere nell’altro qualcosa di sé.
Sì è qualcosa di profondo, ma non riflessivo. Capita di vederlo nei bambini nei confronti di altri bambini verso poi attuano comportamenti di conforto che hanno ricevuto.
Tra adulti e a parole è più difficile.
In quest’anno tutti abbiamo sofferto da mancanza di contatto.


----------



## patroclo (1 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto leggere il post di Danny altre tre volte?
> Dove ha parlato della stessa barca?
> Empatia è riconoscere nell’altro qualcosa di sé.
> Sì è qualcosa di profondo, ma non riflessivo. Capita di vederlo nei bambini nei confronti di altri bambini verso poi attuano comportamenti di conforto che hanno ricevuto.
> ...


Veramente anch'io ho avuto "un po'" la stessa impressione di Skorpio. Danny parlava comunque di un ambiente circoscritto e da lì alla "stessa barca" il collegamento è stato veloce


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Veramente anch'io ho avuto "un po'" la stessa impressione di Skorpio. Danny parlava comunque di un ambiente circoscritto e da lì alla "stessa barca" il collegamento è stato veloce


Io invece ho intravisto un discorso generale, partito da una esperienza comune.
Ma pure da qui partono (oddio, sono partite) riflessioni basate su una esperienza più o meno comune.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto leggere il post di Danny altre tre volte?
> Dove ha parlato della stessa barca?
> Empatia è riconoscere nell’altro qualcosa di sé.
> Sì è qualcosa di profondo, ma non riflessivo. Capita di vederlo nei bambini nei confronti di altri bambini verso poi attuano comportamenti di conforto che hanno ricevuto.
> ...


Si parlava di incontri collettivi ospedalieri..

Immagino che durante questi incontri e con queste conoscenze, l'empatia con qualcun altro non sia sgorgata improvvisamente parlando delle emozioni dei tuffi nelle fontane delle piazze, dopo la vittoria dei mondiali del 2006


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si parlava di incontri collettivi ospedalieri..
> 
> Immagino che durante questi incontri e con queste conoscenze, l'empatia con qualcun altro non sia sgorgata improvvisamente parlando delle emozioni dei tuffi nelle fontane delle piazze, dopo la vittoria dei mondiali del 2006


Hai ragione rispetto al contesto.
Ma Danny ha riportato qui una definizione di empatia interessante, indipendentemente dal contesto in cui lui l’ha conosciuta.
Se diciamo che riguarda chi è sulla stessa barca stiamo dicendo che si tratta di semplice rispecchiamento che non può avvenire che tra chi ha esperienze simili.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione rispetto al contesto.
> Ma Danny ha riportato qui una definizione di empatia interessante, indipendentemente dal contesto in cui lui l’ha conosciuta.
> Se diciamo che riguarda chi è sulla stessa barca stiamo dicendo che si tratta di semplice rispecchiamento che non può avvenire che tra chi ha esperienze simili.


In effetti ciò che ho letto dalle sue righe mi richiama prevalentemente quanto hai espresso nella ultima parte del tuo post. 

" è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino"


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti ciò che ho letto dalle sue righe mi richiama prevalentemente quanto hai espresso nella ultima parte del tuo post.
> 
> " è forse la risposta migliore a qualsiasi evento o dramma che colpisca chi ci è vicino"


Sarebbe orribile se fosse come dici.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe orribile se fosse come dici.


Non so se è orribile Brunetta
Ma credo che il 99% delle persone colleghi l'empatia a specifici contesti e circostanze.

Più che all'individuo

Nel senso che l'individuo viene dopo, e se non c'è la circostanza specifica, è considerato più o meno come una carta del mazzo, uno come un altro.

Uno in mezzo agli altri, insomma.

A me piace incontrare e sentire l'empatia nell'individuo. Nel suo modo di sentire il mondo e il tempo attorno a sé.

Indipendentemente dalle circostanze

La posso incontrare nelle circostanze più banali, non necessariamente in ambito di eventi drammatici o eccezionali

Credo sia il modo dei cinici. ( A proposito di cinismo)
Che non si fanno contaminare dalla circostanza,  ma non restano indifferenti all'individuo, ovunque si manifesti, anche nella più banale e ricorrente delle espressioni


----------



## Marjanna (2 Maggio 2021)

Questo l'aveva postato @ipazia tempo fa, bellissimo.






E' facile parlare di empatia, quando si sente che ci è stata negata. Difficile è riconoscere quando non la si ha, perchè non si è visto.
A me è capitato di vedere e di non essere in grado, di essere limitata, di non riuscire a creare la connessione, di non riuscire a creare l'abbraccio. Non è bello. Fa male.
Credevo di essere empatica, un tempo, ma mi fermavo ad un metro davanti a me, anche se mi parevano chilometri. Dote rara l'empatia.
Mi chiedo se poi sia una dote, e si possa sviluppare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se è orribile Brunetta
> Ma credo che il 99% delle persone colleghi l'empatia a specifici contesti e circostanze.
> 
> Più che all'individuo
> ...


Però come si è sviluppata la discussione sembra che si sia delineata una situazione in un poveretto o una poveretta sofferente e gli altri gli o le dimostrano empatia.
Ma chi ha bisogno che gli o le venga dimostrata empatia la deve accogliere, non è che deve stare lì a giudicare se l’espressione empatica è quella adeguata o no.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però come si è sviluppata la discussione sembra che si sia delineata una situazione in un poveretto o una poveretta sofferente e gli altri gli o le dimostrano empatia.
> Ma chi ha bisogno che gli o le venga dimostrata empatia la deve accogliere, non è che deve stare lì a giudicare se l’espressione empatica è quella adeguata o no.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo l'aveva postato @ipazia tempo fa, bellissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proseguendo con in discorso. Mi pare che tu stia confermando che non è un sentire unidirezionale.
A parte per il buon samaritano che, spero, alberghi in ognuno di fronte a un umano in difficoltà fisica.
Di fronte a molti invece credo che prevalga l’impotenza che non è un sentire piacevole.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proseguendo con in discorso. Mi pare che tu stia confermando che non è un sentire unidirezionale.
> A parte per il buon samaritano che, spero, alberghi in ognuno di fronte a un umano in difficoltà fisica.
> Di fronte a molti invece credo che prevalga l’impotenza che non è un sentire piacevole.


Non lo so... all'aldilà del proprio sentire, e del buon samaritano (che non so se poi stia in albergo o in motel), è un limite.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Un sognatore non può essere cinico o viceversa?


No, sono proprio due opposti.
Il cinico si nutre di crudo realismo, il sognatore di speranze.
E spesso vive meglio il secondo.
Ma il primo è quasi sempre un faro abbagliante. Troppo, tanto che molti voltano lo sguardo altrove perché non riescono a tollerarlo.
Lorenzo Tosa è un sognatore. Hoellebecq un cinico.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si parlava di incontri collettivi ospedalieri..
> 
> Immagino che durante questi incontri e con queste conoscenze, l'empatia con qualcun altro non sia sgorgata improvvisamente parlando delle emozioni dei tuffi nelle fontane delle piazze, dopo la vittoria dei mondiali del 2006


In realtà parlavo di un video che ci è stato mostrato, che invitava a distinguere l'empatia dal compatimento, per esempio.
L'empatia è il miglior modo per relazionarsi con chi ha problemi.
Vuol dire comprendere le emozioni dell'altro, senza giudicare, senza compatire, senza criticare.
E' una capacità rara e non mi escludo dal non averne saputo in tanti momenti della mia vita farne uso.
Di solito tutti giudicano, consigliano, compatiscono, insomma, fanno da spettatori delle emozioni altrui restandone sempre fuori senza capirle.
E non fanno assolutamente il bene di chi non sta bene, che vede accrescere la sofferenza proprio perché si sente incompreso nel male.
Una persona malata circondata da persone non empatiche si sente come chi pur urlando non viene mai sentito né ascoltato.
Ignorato. Non visto.
Cosa ci hanno detto in ospedale?
Che dobbiamo imparare a essere empatici, perché questo aiuta gli altri.
E non vuol dire essere tutti nella stessa barca o sentirsi tali.
Non per niente, per insegnarci ciò, ci fanno fare i role playing descrivendo le emozioni che sorgono in quei momenti in cui impersoniamo un'altra persona alle prese con una situazione.


----------

